

Modern webapp/OAuth2/REST stack security checklist - lambdadmitry
https://gist.github.com/si14/0c1630e2143d67bbcf58

======
lambdadmitry
Author here. I've compiled various sources and considerations into one
checklist to simplify hardening of REST-based webapp. I believe that the list
like this should be eyeballed by as many people as possible, therefore I
submit it here and will be very grateful for comments or critic.

Hope it will be useful for others, too.

